# Yet another question



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

What are caution points? I only see it under my name.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

Warning points are points received by Moderators when you do something bad.. And you can only see yours... I can only see mine and so forth.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

With a special code - you can see popshot's warning points...
(up,down,up,left,right,left,right,B,A,select,start)


----------



## funkysod (May 2, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> With a special code - you can see popshot's warning points... (up,down,up,left,right,left,right,B,A,select,start)


Is that right? I thought it was "up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, Start"? Lol


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

SSF is just a tad different than Contra


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

LOL... heck yes


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

I got a warning for posting an ass crack, the warnings are just to warn you if you break a rule that you might not be aware of. 1 warning does nothing.


----------

